# getting hamered in maine



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

just thought I would let everyone know lewisto maine is getting nailed.Started snowing here about 6 this morning still coming down.I would say 9 to 10 inches and they say the worst is yet to come.bring it onxysport


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

A-yuh! Wintah is heah!

Auburn seems to be in a hole in the system at 2:00PM, but GYX shows that there's plenty of storm left.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

jdanforth;371338 said:


> just thought I would let everyone know lewisto maine is getting nailed.Started snowing here about 6 this morning still coming down.I would say 9 to 10 inches and they say the worst is yet to come.bring it onxysport


That's GREAT NEWS!!!

I'm afraid that here in East Machias Maine it's going to change over soon. I'm starting to hear a few pellets hitting the window, and the temp has climbed from about 10 this morning to 26 now steadily climbing. We've got probably 5 inches right now.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

South China & Palermo area. Plowed 6" this afternoon. Another 6" has fallen since. Supposed to be 6-10" more tonight.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

McGuire Mowing;371373 said:


> That's GREAT NEWS!!!
> 
> I'm afraid that here in East Machias Maine it's going to change over soon. I'm starting to hear a few pellets hitting the window, and the temp has climbed from about 10 this morning to 26 now steadily climbing. We've got probably 5 inches right now.


You were right, it changed over and it's raining here but the temp is starting to drop and by mid night I guess we are supposed to get the worst of it then, might end up going threw half the day tomorrow.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow, warmed up to 12 this morning, but winds still up around 20mph (but gusting to 39 according to the WeatherBug). That makes a WCF of at least -6. 

According to the tv weather people Auburn had 11.5" as of 11:00 last night. At 06:00 today they upped it to 15.5 in Auburn. So far it looks like that's about it, except for the drifting now.

I can still see the mail box, so won't have to pedal the loader this morning, just use the old Cherokee!


----------



## Load-4 (Oct 5, 2006)

How did you guys fair "Down East"? We got hammered the night before last. Averaged about 12" for the area, but the wind made the drifting bad. Woke up to a beautiful clear, but cold morning here today. Got some more cleanup to do. Rumour has it more snow for the weekend.


----------



## HOOBS PRO PLUS (Nov 1, 2006)

Load-4;371656 said:


> How did you guys fair "Down East"? We got hammered the night before last. Averaged about 12" for the area, but the wind made the drifting bad. Woke up to a beautiful clear, but cold morning here today. Got some more cleanup to do. Rumour has it more snow for the weekend.


Here in North West PA we got any where from 12" to 18" started as snow changed to sleet and back again. Had everything cleaned up at 9 last pm Plowed for 30 hrs. straight just to keep up. and I'm ready for round two. Boy that was fun!!!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Load-4;371656 said:


> How did you guys fair "Down East"? We got hammered the night before last. Averaged about 12" for the area, but the wind made the drifting bad. Woke up to a beautiful clear, but cold morning here today. Got some more cleanup to do. Rumour has it more snow for the weekend.


I'm on the Coast of Maine near the Canadian border and we only got about 6 inches before turning to rain. Still got to plow but it's a mess now. Every thing is ice. Bitter cold now.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

McGuire Mowing;372245 said:


> I'm on the Coast of Maine near the Canadian border and we only got about 6 inches before turning to rain. Still got to plow but it's a mess now. Every thing is ice. Bitter cold now.


All snow in Auburn area. Wind and sun on Thu put a pretty good crust on it, but no rain or ice here. Hardly used wipers when plowing. Ended up being 15.5" (according to CH13 weather people) for us.

Now to wing it all back and get ready for the next one!


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Getting Hammered in MAINE*

a Pretty Good Storm thats for SURE! WE started Early & Glad We Did! as It really came Down! a lot of Businesses Shut Down & the Roads got real Mealy w/ the Drifting & All & the Highway plows couldn*t Keep Up! & a local 24/7 resturant Closed? some Problem? Propane Getting Low? so it was Coffee & Cold Sandwhiches at Convient Stores it Plowed pretty Good but it seemed like a Lot when It was Plied up? & every Storm theres allways that {{One}} Complainer! I Do a Doctors Park Easy if theres NO Cars There in the Way! but there was One & I plowed all around It! Pretty Good I thought?? I had just Got HOME! to Grab a Bite Ring Ring RING! YUP! the Only Car owner in the LOT Thanks for Calling! I*LL be right There! I arrive! there Her Car Sits Plowed with in a Foot but Covered w/ a foot or more? I Don*t have a Snow Brush CAN YOU clean Off my CAR? No Probem! I brush Her Car Off! & start it for Her! tiny Voice!--thank you! I plow Up the Mess! & Call In as I drive for a local Contractor BOSS! Did You get Kathys Car! out for Her? YEP! shes all set & Gone! Now comes The Ribbing!!! as Kathys very Young & very Pretty! Kathy really Likes YOU! I dono? Why?? as I*M in my Mid 70s after the BOSS Ribs ME! I DO a few intersections that Our Grader left that Pie shaped snow Area that hard for them to Get! & I*M on My way to my Next customer Buzz Buzz! My Cell phone? HELLO! Hi its ME Kathy! the Highway Plow left a Big Snow Bank in front of my Yard! & I*M Affriad to Break something under my CAR? OK I*LL be right There as its only a couple of Blocks Away! I arrive & Plow the 6 inch the Highway plow left! Your OK Now!--again Tiny Voice--thank you! I Leave & DO a few More Intersections & return to the Shop to Fuel UP! & enter the Office & Give My Fuel Slip to our Radio Operator --Kathy Called! & told US YOU did a Wonderful JOB Who is Kathy any way? Kathys Ole Docs Nurse & Mistress! as SHE Likes Older Guys! Now YOU tell ME! some WOMEN?? I DONO? Ole Tower


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey OleTower, I'm an old and ugly guy but can I get your cell number? Just in case the Auburn town plows box the end of my driveway closed again, like last week.

I just figured that anyone that responds to a cell call is a good friend to have! I promise to answer in a 'tiny voice'. heh heh


----------

